# over charging??



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

after the motor swap my voltemeter was reading like 13-14 which i guessed was fine. i have the diehard platinum battery which is sealed and i figured it charged differently. car sat for 4 days while i went to cally and when i came back and changed the water pump she wouldnt start. had to jump her. i figured there was a draw and she drained. but after she was running there was no more charge at all. starter in it was bad, so i changed that, then took the batt into sears auto where i got it to have it tested. it came back bad. put a new one in, same one, and now she charges at 15 volts. changed the alternator from the original motor that worked fine when the motor died, and im still getting 15 volts. is this overcharging whats killing my $190 battery? (thank god for 4 year full seplacement) any ideas on why im getting so many volts? and this 15 volts is at idle with no accessories.
:wtf:


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it charging above 15volts when you rev the engine, or is it staying consistently at 15volts? You tried two alternators so it seems unlikely that both are bad, but it is possible.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

What voltage are you getting with just the battery alone with alternator off?
Definitely sounds like the alternator is overcharging...


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

stays 15 constant. i havent put an ohm meter on it yet cuz ive been moving from idaho to california but its on the to do.


----------



## bullwink12 (Aug 4, 2007)

needle fianlly pushed its way over the 15 mark. got ahold of an ohm meter. reads 14.33 with all loads, fan high, lights, revved motor. its all good. cant wait till i can afford to replace the guages.....


----------

